# Hot Water Heater Check Valve



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Went to winterize the camper; on the hot water heater I turned the bypass valve to the up position to bypass the water heater (I have EVERYTHING including the valves labeled so same process year to year). Connected the antifreeze to the water pump bypass valve and turned on the pump, pump kicked on and kept running with all valves closed...not normal. I then noticed that the hot water tank was filling from the hot water "outlet" with antifreeze, I could hear it going in and I could see the antifreeze bypassing the cold inlet (as expected) and going up the tube and some of it into the hot water heater.

I assume this indicates a bad check valve on the hot water tank? Any other thoughts?.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

matty1 said:


> I assume this indicates a bad check valve on the hot water tank? Any other thoughts?.


100% correct. The outlet check valve has failed.


----------

